# Would You Rather?



## gildedangel (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, it is another "let's get to know each other" thread! It's a simple concept; each person answers the "Would You Rather?" before them and then posts one that they thought up for the next person. There are some ground rules though; nothing dirty or obscene (there are young people who browse this site), please be appropriate! It can be gross, but don't let it become offensive. It does not have to be makeup related, I thought that it would just be fun. And you HAVE to pick one or the other! You can participate as many times as you want! Let's start!

Would You Rather: Have to give up every eyeshadow that you own, or every lippie that you own?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 20, 2009)

Every lippie.

Would you rather give up your internet or tv for a week?


----------



## dietcokeg (Aug 20, 2009)

id rather give up the tv for a week, cannot live without the internet!

would you rather: have perfect skin, or a perfect body?


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 20, 2009)

Every lippie.
Tv for a week.
Perfect skin.

Would you rather have the perfect body or 1 million dollars but morbidly obese?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2009)

If it weren't permanent, the million bucks.  It's a lot easier to lose weight than it is to make a mill. 

Would you rather lose your hearing or your sight?


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 20, 2009)

Can the perfect body make me a million dollars?   (Perfect body either way).

Would you rather be naturally drop-dead gorgeous (and never touch makeup again) or be kind of plain/non-descript, still play in makeup but be average?


----------



## chynegal (Aug 20, 2009)

i think i would rather be average because i use makeup to beautify who i am on the outside....plus its fun to get creative and try out new things


would you rather be a mua at mac or be a special effects mua for the movies


----------



## Willa (Aug 20, 2009)

A MAC MUA, since my goal is to become a professionnal MUA anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wyr eat a spider or poo? 

(Ok I sound 4 years old... hahaha)


----------



## Rennah (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd rather eat a spider.

Would you rather have a job that you absolutely HATE, but you get paid $100,000 a year, or a job that you love & makes you happy, but you get $10,000 a year?


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2009)

i'd rather  have a job i loved for £10,000 a year.

would you rather eat a raw egg or drink out of date milk


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'd rather  have a job i loved for £10,000 a year.

would you rather eat a raw egg or drink out of date milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Egg.  At least there is a chance it won't make you sick.  The milk will definitely put you down.  Trust.  It's happened to me.  Sickest I have EVER been.  

WYR have $50k right now, but have to give up the possiblity of ever owning a pet or would you rather have the pets and no money.


----------



## frocher (Aug 20, 2009)

...........


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_^ Give me the pets!

WYR have children or pets._

 
*PETS!!!!!* l

WYR have to ride a beautiful, new, reliable motorcycle for the rest of your life or a piece of shit car that looked like hell, but was also reliable.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 20, 2009)

I would rather the car that looked bad but ran fine (I am assuming that you meant an un-reliable motorcycle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

WYR: Live in a mansion that was not decorated to your taste, or live in a house too tiny for you that was decorated the way you want?


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 20, 2009)

Mansion all the way. Though I would probably have THE most cluttered mansion on the face of the earth. I have a talent for consuming whatever space is available with clutter!!! 

Would you Rather :  Fly to the moon, or visit the deepest depths of the ocean. ?


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 20, 2009)

depths of the ocean!

WYR love (unrequited) or be loved (also unrequited)?


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 21, 2009)

Be loved.

WYR eat a living goldfish or a whole big bag of really stale chips?


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 21, 2009)

really stale chips


WYR Live with or with out ur inlaws


----------



## Tahti (Aug 21, 2009)

Without ;D

Would you rather eat Japanese or Chinese food?


----------



## JULIA (Aug 21, 2009)

Chinese food!

WYR be the first person on earth or the last?


----------



## frocher (Aug 21, 2009)

......


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 22, 2009)

i'd rather go for the fufilling job with peanuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





would you rather eat nothing but oranges or bananas for the rest of your life?


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 22, 2009)

bananas!!!!


WYR be extremely cold or extremely hot?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 22, 2009)

Cold, cold, cold.  Hands down!  I hate extreme heat.  

WYR loose an arm or a leg?


----------



## ImMACnificent (Aug 22, 2009)

Id rather lose an arm.



WYR: Be abstinent (intercourse only) for the rest of your life... or, live without all of your favorite beauty products (including make-up/hair products/skin products)


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Id rather lose an arm.



WYR: Be abstinent (intercourse only) for the rest of your life... or, live without all of your favorite beauty products (including make-up/hair products/skin products)_

 
I'd rather live without beauty products.

WYR: be able to hear any conversation or take back anything you say?


----------



## ImMACnificent (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_
WYR: be able to hear any conversation or take back anything you say?_

 


I have word vomit a lot. Itd be awesome to take back anything that I say.



WYR: be stuck wearing a skirt without having shaved your legs for a long time or have offensive body odor for one day?


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

  WYR: be stuck wearing a skirt without having shaved your legs for a long time or have offensive body odor for one day?  
 
Ummm.... skirt. There is much more of a chance someones gonna smell me, before they look at my legs.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Aug 22, 2009)

WYR:

kiss someone with really bad breath who is a good kisser

or someone who has great breath but is a terrible kisser


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_WYR:

kiss someone with really bad breath who is a good kisser

or someone who has great breath but is a terrible kisser_

 
Great breath but a terrible kisser. Bad breath is always a no no.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WYR: Own one eyeshadow and unlimited lippies or one lippie and unlimited eyeshadow.


----------



## frocher (Aug 23, 2009)

...........


----------



## gremlin (Aug 23, 2009)

Under 3 feet tall.

Would you rather have unlimited money for make-up or clothing?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 23, 2009)

Clothing, it's more expensive and covers more area. 

WYR lick the bottom of someone's shoe or the outside of a total stranger's toilet?  Fuuuu....that's one gross question.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Clothing, it's more expensive and covers more area. 

WYR lick the bottom of someone's shoe or the outside of a total stranger's toilet?  Fuuuu....that's one gross question._

 
Oh god....I'll lick the shoe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Scary question: Would rather meet a baby bear in the woods or a mugger in the street?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 23, 2009)

baby bear..maybe it won't attack me. the mugger definitely will. haha just being optimistic here!

would you rather donate money to a charity or spend the money on new shoes? (honestly.)


----------



## JULIA (Aug 23, 2009)

Donate money to charity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love to give, give, give! 

WYR: Be a mute or lose your sight?


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 24, 2009)

A mute hands down.

WYR: Be hit on by creeps and turn them down or hit on hot guys (or girls) and get turned down by them?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_A mute hands down.

WYR: Be hit on by creeps and turn them down or hit on hot guys (or girls) and get turned down by them?_

 
I wanna play too!!

I rather be hit on by creeps, it already happens anyway.

How about, would you rather live in 40+ deg temperature all year long or -20 deg temperature? (these were given in Celsius of course)


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_How about, would you rather live in 40+ deg temperature all year long or -20 deg temperature? (these were given in Celsius of course)_

 
-20? I don't know how much different Celsius is from the other tempature but it can't be that cold right?


----------



## frocher (Aug 30, 2009)

...............


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 31, 2009)

Nothing but vegetables. I know... I susrprised myself with that answer as well.

WYR roll around in a tub of sweaty, smelly pubic hairs with crabs for an hour or a tub of human blood for an hour?


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 31, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


blood for me...ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


WYR the most handsome man in the world, or the most sexually talented man in the world??


----------



## Strawberrymold (Sep 1, 2009)

I would go with talented... a lot of the pretty boys don't think they need to work for their supper. 

Would you rather?

Give up an arm or give up a leg?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 1, 2009)

An arm. then I can have be a fucking gangsta like Captain Hook!






WYR trade bodies with Bubbles the chimp or Louie the llama.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 27, 2009)

Bubbles the Chimp

WYR: Spend every waking minute with the same person or be completely alone?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Bubbles the Chimp

WYR: Spend every waking minute with the same person or be completely alone?_

 
I would rather spend it with the same person.....If it's my husband anyway 

Would you rather be young and beautiful or old and in perfect health (where did this come from)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 27, 2009)

young and beautiful. i'm afraid of getting old. :'(

WYR eat a bucket full of salt or sugar.


----------



## mern (Sep 28, 2009)

sugar

wyr... have all your makeup stolen or have it burnt in a house fire?


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 29, 2009)

stolen! I don't want my house to burn down! 

wyr break an arm or have your whole eyeshadow/pigment collection fall and shatter?


----------



## Holy Rapture (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd let my e/s collection fall/ shatter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loove my arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wyr freeze or burn ?


----------



## AmiS4ys (Oct 2, 2009)

Freeze. Maybe someone can defrost me quick enough lol

WYR: Have a bf/gf who's sex skills are lacking OR have a bf/gf tell you YOUR sex skills are lacking?


----------

